# Breeding Mentor



## Lottie (Apr 13, 2005)

Hi all.

I have been researching breeding for the past 4 months or so, and I intend to do so for at least another 5-6 months before proceeding with anything. I am quite adamant that I want to be completely informed and equipped to do everything properly, and I want to build up a bank of cash in the mean time so that I have ample funds to cover the vet costs should anything go wrong and lead to emergency treatments for the beloved Chi's involved.

I get on really well with the breeder I got Jelly from, and she would have happily mentored me, however she is emigrating in the very near future and this means that she won't be on hand by the time I proceed. I may request to sit in on a delivery of hers in the meantime, but I travelled quite a way from home to get my Chi, and it would take me a good hour and a half to travel to her by train and I'd have to hope that her dog whelping luckily happened at a time when the trains were running.

I live 5 mins from my vets so this would be less of a problem should I need to transport any Mum or pups there myself at any point in the future.

I am in the process of learning to drive, and I would hope that once I am qualified to drive I could also start showing my dogs. My children are all getting older and less dependant on me, and I have just finished a course I was doing and am taking a break from work so I have plenty of time on my hands to meet the demands. I also live in a three storey very large 4 bedroomed house with it's own 12 foot walled garden.

I intend to join the British Chihuahua Club and approach them for advice and information and I already have several of the books recommended on this site for chihuahua care and also breeding and whelping. The thing is I really would like to build an informal and relaxed but mutually respectful relationship with an experienced and caring Chihuahua breeder through this site if possible.

I have been a member here for quite some time, and waited and searched for my Chi for a year (she was worth the wait). I am based in London in the UK and I have also lived in the home counties, so I know my way around well.

I think buddying up and mentoring would help me gain confidence and be in a better position to decide whether to take things on to the next step if I felt competant enough following the mentoring - I wondered if anyone felt that they would like to help me please?

Thanks for reading 

Charlotte


----------



## bluechichis (Sep 26, 2005)

The best thing to do is get to know alot of breeder, I know many and everytime a litter is near I have to be online with them. The breeders are also my friends and I have many many chihuahua breeder friends around the US on here. No matter how much you stud and know about breeding, you seem to always have questions when time comes near, I think most of that has to do with excitment of the new litter on the way. Well this is how I am any way.


----------



## Lottie (Apr 13, 2005)

Thanks for that bluechi's. I am having limited success finding anyone I could approach about mentoring, however I remain undeterred and am still reading up as much as possible.

I recently had cause to need my vet out of hours and it was only then that I discovered there's no overnight cover locally. I would have to travel a significant distance to get veterinary help if needed, and it would potentially be more time than I could afford in a whelping emergency.

I am going to do some more research about local out of hours veterinary services, as the practice I currently use were the ones who told me there was nothing else available - but I want to search out other independant options.


----------



## bluechichis (Sep 26, 2005)

That does happen. My vet was able to make it for emergency one time when out rott. was in a fight with a neighbors dog. But one time I thought I was going to need an emergency and they told me I would have to goto this other vet. I am not real sure of there exact location. It is probably about a 3o to 40min drive. Luckly I over reacted and didn't need to take the Dam if I did they would have gave her a csection no matter what sometimes money matters more to them. But the most important thing is making sure there ok, I rather get taken then loose one of my babys.


----------



## bluechichis (Sep 26, 2005)

Oh by the way if you ever need anything just let me know. If you happen to ever need anything answered, if I don't know I can always ask someone.


----------



## Lottie (Apr 13, 2005)

*Great*

Hey that's a really kind offer, thanks so much! I am struggling to find anyone who is experienced in Chihuahua breeding/whelping and has time to pass on some of their knowledge. I am relying on researching through books mostly.

The worry of the local vet thing has spurred me on to really concentrate on passing my driving test - I am not sure how I will be fixed to finance and run a car at the moment though as I live in Central London and aside from emergency veterinary treatment don't really have the need for a car - and the parking in London is notoriously bad!

Is it ok to PM / email you?


----------

